# Where do I get /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors?

## curmudgeon

```

# /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors does not exist, try running sensors-detect

# sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 5729 (2009-06-02 15:51:29 +0200)

# System: Dell Inc. OptiPlex 745

# Board: Dell Inc. 0WF810

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no):

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD K10 thermal sensors...                                  No

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal and voltage sensors...                       No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     Yes

Found `SMSC SCH5514D-NS Super IO'

    (no hardware monitoring capabilities)

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no):

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no):

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no):

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel 82801H ICH8

FATAL: Module i2c_i801 not found.

Failed to load module i2c-i801.

Next adapter: intel drm CRTDDC_A (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at ece0 (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                No

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `coretemp':

  * Chip `Intel Core family thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

Warning: the required module coretemp is not currently installed

on your system. If it is built into the kernel then it's OK.

Otherwise, check http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for

driver availability.

No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.

```

That still doesn''t create /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors.

Yes, I do have "CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y" in the kernel .config.

----------

## krinn

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Warning: the required module coretemp is not currently installed
> 
> ...

 

maybe as it says that this file is only use when module is present, and that's not the case with CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP="y"

1- You may rebuild kernel with CONFIG_CORETEMP="m"

2- You may touch /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors to try to cheat the lm_sensors start/stop demon script (and or lm_sensors program itself)

3- You may filebug gentoo if #2 work to inform our devs not to check for that file presence in the script.

4- If the error message came from lm_sensors and not the daemon script, i would say "dumb program", and then you may file bug sensors dev for the non-sense as it seems to be able to run if no modules is present but the sensors build-in kernel.

And as :

```

cat /etc/init.d/lm_sensors | grep "does not exist"

      eerror "/etc/conf.d/lm_sensors does not exist, try running sensors-detect"

         eerror "/etc/sensors.conf does not exist!"
```

You can say it's case #3 and maybe #4 (that could explain why they do #3)

----------

## xanthumn

I know this topic is nearly a year old, but I have a solution that worked for me.

I had the same issue as the original poster.  I made sure that all the CONFIG_SENSORS_* were compiled as modules, and still sensors-detect would not build /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

I unloaded my k8temp module, re-ran sensors-detect: presto!  It found a module to load, and loaded it then asked to write /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

It seems that the modules must not be loaded during detection.

My 2 cents.  Good luck to you.

----------

## Mgiese

thank you, saved me some time !!  :Smile: 

now lm_sensors works as system service, the question left is how do i monitor them ? is there a graphical frontend ? lm_sensors only got "sensorsd" as useflag....

----------

## solamour

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> now lm_sensors works as system service, the question left is how do i monitor them ? is there a graphical frontend ? lm_sensors only got "sensorsd" as useflag....

 

Have you tried "conky"?

http://conky.sourceforge.net/

__

sol

----------

## Cyker

Yeah, you need a front end for best results.

I use ksensors, but that's KDE3-only (No KDE4 equiv. AFAIK)

I also used to use gkrellm but it was causing some weird redraw problems with tigervnc; Should be okay for normal desktop use tho'  :Smile: 

----------

## chawki.bark

 *xanthumn wrote:*   

> I know this topic is nearly a year old, but I have a solution that worked for me.
> 
> I had the same issue as the original poster.  I made sure that all the CONFIG_SENSORS_* were compiled as modules, and still sensors-detect would not build /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors
> 
> I unloaded my k8temp module, re-ran sensors-detect: presto!  It found a module to load, and loaded it then asked to write /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors
> ...

 

I know your post is over a year, but a year later he saved me, thank you for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## HeXiLeD

I had the same problem in 3 systems. 2 netbooks asus 1015pe* and my worksation.

All the modules were loaded and compiled statically [*] which prevented the creation of /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors.

Compiled the driver as module solved the issue and i have made an mini how-to @ http://nixbits.net/wiki/Lm_sensors

----------

## lostinplace

Courtesy of this howto: http://tirpitz.iat.sfu.ca/wiki/index.php?title=HOWTO_Setup_lm_sensors

I have found the easiest way to deal with sensor drivers not being compiled into the kernel as modules is the following in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors:

```

LOADMODULES=no

INITSENSORS=yes

```

Better late than never?

----------

